# CP3 wants out



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

> According to a source with knowledge of his plan, Chris Paul has requested that the Hornets trade him to the Knicks, Magic or Lakers before the season begins.
> 
> "He wants out," the source told Ken Berger of CBS Sports. "He wants to play with another superstar. He wants to follow LeBron's model of teaming up with other great players."


link

We've known it for a while now, but things are starting to heat up!


----------



## 76ersFan11 (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope he gets traded to the Knicks. CP3 and Amare would be very exciting, you talk about Gallo too and that's exciting for Knicks basketball.

Welsh gets points for not over-spending/saving cap and getting very good guys. They lost really, nothing and added Amare, Randolph, Turiaf, Azubuike, Felton. I mean, what a great off-season and coup by the Knicks front-office.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Randolph/chandler
Eddy curry
Felton

For

Cp3
Some other bum


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I would love to have him here, but when he says "other superstar" and then lists Orlando it tells me he wants to play with Dwight Howard. CP3 with Howard is probably as scary as the current Heat squad.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> I would love to have him here, but when he says "other superstar" and then lists Orlando it tells me he wants to play with Dwight Howard. CP3 with Howard is probably as scary as the current Heat squad.


But I think the Knicks offer the better package compared to Orlando. They can't best Gallo and Randolph in a trade.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I actually think New York is the most likely destination. They've simply got too many young pieces in Douglas, Randolph, Gallo, Wilson Chandler.


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

Of the 4 teams CP3 wants to play for (NY,ORL,DAL & Port) I personally feel NY and ORL have the best shot due to them not being in the same conference. NY has better young players than Orl, I think they can pull off the deal. They might have to bring in a 3rd team though.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

the condition for taking cp3 is that okafor has to go too, any takers?


----------

